# Pedro è della Lazio. E' fatta.



## admin (18 Agosto 2021)

Come riportato da calciomercato.com, la Lazio ha chiuso l'acquisto di Pedro dalla Roma. E' un'operazione di mercato storica nella Capitale: nessuno mai era passato direttamente da una sponda all'altra del Tevere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, la Lazio ha chiuso l'acquisto di Pedro dalla Roma. E' un'operazione di mercato storica nella Capitale: nessuno mai era passato direttamente da una sponda all'altra del Tevere.


Incredibile davvero, non credevo avrei mai visto una cosa del genere. 

Comunque con Sarri ci sta meglio che con Mourinho, questo è poco ma sicuro


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Incredibile davvero, non credevo avrei mai visto una cosa del genere.
> 
> Comunque con Sarri ci sta meglio che con Mourinho, questo è poco ma sicuro


Da noi era fuori rosa


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, la Lazio ha chiuso l'acquisto di Pedro dalla Roma. E' un'operazione di mercato storica nella Capitale: nessuno mai era passato direttamente da una sponda all'altra del Tevere.


Il mercato di Lotito 

Non erano i Romani a sfottere perché da loro casi alla Hakan non sarebbero mai potuti succedere? Eccovi accontentati


----------



## Raryof (18 Agosto 2021)

Ex giocatore.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, la Lazio ha chiuso l'acquisto di Pedro dalla Roma. E' un'operazione di mercato storica nella Capitale: nessuno mai era passato direttamente da una sponda all'altra del Tevere.



sicuramente sarà più utile a sarri che lo ha anche allenato al Chelsea. Mourinho penso giocherà con un 4-2-3-1 simile al nostro


----------



## Cenzo (18 Agosto 2021)

Costo?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, la Lazio ha chiuso l'acquisto di Pedro dalla Roma. E' un'operazione di mercato storica nella Capitale: nessuno mai era passato direttamente da una sponda all'altra del Tevere.


Ma tra l'altro il mercato della Alaaazie non è ancora bloccato ? ha fatto il versamento Lotirchio ?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Agosto 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Costo?


Sicuramente verrà liberato a zero perché alla roma interessa liberarsi dei 3 mln di ingaggio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Agosto 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Da noi era fuori rosa


No no ma quello è indubbio, solo che nel suo piccolo è comunque una cosa "clamorosa"


----------



## princeps (18 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, la Lazio ha chiuso l'acquisto di Pedro dalla Roma. E' un'operazione di mercato storica nella Capitale:* nessuno mai era passato direttamente da una sponda all'altra del Tevere*.


In realtà non è vero, vorrei che lo stesso stupore ci fosse per uno che passa dal Milan all'Inter


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Agosto 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> No no ma quello è indubbio, solo che nel suo piccolo è comunque una cosa "clamorosa"


Questo è vero, però il fatto che fosse fuori rosa ha reso la cosa meno problematica, comunque beghe assolutamente da provinciali


----------



## Ambrole (18 Agosto 2021)

Alla Roma gira tutto bene. Stanno facendo un Mercatone sia in entrata che in uscitA. Se si riprende zaniolo sono pericolosissimi, nonostante Mourinho


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (18 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Alla Roma gira tutto bene. Stanno facendo un Mercatone sia in entrata che in uscitA. Se si riprende zaniolo sono pericolosissimi, nonostante Mourinho


Buon mercato, ma tra i centrali di difesa e a centrocampo non li vedo completissimi. 

Comunque credo che almeno per il quarto posto lotteranno.


----------



## numero 3 (18 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, la Lazio ha chiuso l'acquisto di Pedro dalla Roma. E' un'operazione di mercato storica nella Capitale: nessuno mai era passato direttamente da una sponda all'altra del Tevere.


Ciccio Cordova e Selmosson e se non sbaglio anche Manfredonia


----------



## Cenzo (18 Agosto 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sicuramente verrà liberato a zero perché alla roma interessa liberarsi dei 3 mln di ingaggio


Se così fosse possono liberare a zero anche Florenzi che ne risparmiano altri 3 mln di ingaggio


----------



## tifosa asRoma (18 Agosto 2021)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ciccio Cordova e Selmosson e se non sbaglio anche Manfredonia


Manfredonia passò alla juve prima di andare alla roma


----------



## Giofa (18 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Alla Roma gira tutto bene. Stanno facendo un Mercatone sia in entrata che in uscitA. Se si riprende zaniolo sono pericolosissimi, nonostante Mourinho


Addirittura mercatone? Alla fine hanno sostituito Dzeko con Abraham e preso Vina e Shomudorov, contando che hanno perso per gran parte dell’anno Spinazzola. Li reputo sempre competitivi, ma non vedo tutta questa differenza con lo scorso anno


----------



## Garrincha (18 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Addirittura mercatone? Alla fine hanno sostituito Dzeko con Abraham e preso Vina e Shomudorov, contando che hanno perso per gran parte dell’anno Spinazzola. Li reputo sempre competitivi, ma non vedo tutta questa differenza con lo scorso anno


Potenzialmente a livello offensivo possono essere migliorati, l'anno scorso Dzeko ha fatto una manciata di gol, i tre dietro non segnavano con le mani. Se Abra e Shomu ne fanno dieci a testa già avranno fatto meglio


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma tra l'altro il mercato della Alaaazie non è ancora bloccato ? ha fatto il versamento Lotirchio ?


Avrà spalmato i debiti su 150 anni.
A lui è concesso tutto.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (19 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Addirittura mercatone? Alla fine hanno sostituito Dzeko con Abraham e preso Vina e Shomudorov, contando che hanno perso per gran parte dell’anno Spinazzola. Li reputo sempre competitivi, ma non vedo tutta questa differenza con lo scorso anno


Però finalmente rientra zaniolo ed è come se fosse un nuovo acquisto, per me è il giocatore più forte in rosa, ed il più forte italiano che c’è al momento, seppur con il dubbio sulla sua condizione. Rispetto allo scorso anno un netto miglioramento, non so quante posizioni potremo guadagnare, ma credo che nella lotta per il quarto posto ci siamo.


----------



## Giofa (19 Agosto 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Però finalmente rientra zaniolo ed è come se fosse un nuovo acquisto, per me è il giocatore più forte in rosa, ed il più forte italiano che c’è al momento, seppur con il dubbio sulla sua condizione. Rispetto allo scorso anno un netto miglioramento, non so quante posizioni potremo guadagnare, ma credo che nella lotta per il quarto posto ci siamo.


Assolutamente, per il potenziale che avete siete sempre da considerare in lotta per un posto Champions. Vero, Zaniolo è un potenziale top però il rientro da questi infortuni è sempre un grandissimo punto di domanda. Mi auguro possa tornare quello pre infortunio ma non ci scommetterei


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma tra l'altro il mercato della Alaaazie non è ancora bloccato ? ha fatto il versamento Lotirchio ?


Speriamo, secondo me potrebbe fargli comodo un bel Castillejo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Agosto 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Però finalmente rientra zaniolo ed è come se fosse un nuovo acquisto, per me è il giocatore più forte in rosa, ed il più forte italiano che c’è al momento, seppur con il dubbio sulla sua condizione. Rispetto allo scorso anno un netto miglioramento, non so quante posizioni potremo guadagnare, ma credo che nella lotta per il quarto posto ci siamo.



bè la Roma c'è sicuro per la lotta champions. Ci saranno 6 squadre per 4 posti, mi sento di escludere solo la Lazio al momento tra le 7 sorelle.


----------



## Lineker10 (19 Agosto 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da calciomercato.com, la Lazio ha chiuso l'acquisto di Pedro dalla Roma. E' un'operazione di mercato storica nella Capitale: nessuno mai era passato direttamente da una sponda all'altra del Tevere.


Un evento davvero.

La Roma ha talmente tanti giocatori in rosa che li venderebbe a chiunque.


----------

